# alot of mixed emotions



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

There seems to be alot of mixed emotions in here and seriously thats understandable.We are all unique yet our situation can be quiete simular.But how do we all find ways of coping? What can we do that is for ourseves during this time?.Whatever you do let it be kind to you and nurture you.Some of us have just begun the journey here others are almost at the end.There are those who are caught somewhere in limbo.Remember you are not alone in some strange way we are like a family,more than anyone we may know outside of our forum we are the ones who understand each other best.


----------



## Leza (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the sentiments .......its very frustating sometimes but I keep thinking .... good things happen to good people


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Dear Trissher, and dear Leza

Yes, we have all been thrown together on this journey. 

Let's hope all of us soon reach our happy destination and can look back at this confusing time of mixed emotions, and smile! 

Whatever happens, never give up!


----------



## Axlegrease (Oct 10, 2010)

It's important that whatever happens, you just hang on and keep trying.


----------

